
How can Google Meet improve? Bring notes - RushiSushi
https://medium.com/@shahrushi01/how-can-google-meet-improve-bring-notes-1528b711cd76
======
m-p-3
If they could bring the same sidebar that is in Gmail, Gcal etc to Google Meet
that'd make my life way easier for taking notes into Keep.

And having a system to automatically export a chat from a Meet (ie: to email
or as a Gdoc file) would also help. Right now, almost no one I know uses the
text chat feature of a meeting except to share a link or something unimportant
because it will be lost once the meeting is over.

